# Dogs on campsites in France



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking at some campsites in France and I have noticed them saying dogs must be Vaccinated (which I understand ) but also says they must be Tattooed ??? what is this ?
Cheers 
Alec


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

The tatoo was the old fashioned I.D. before the chip......if you've got your passport for the dog that'll be fine and they prob won't even look at it....

if you're coming high season tho...do check they still accept dogs. Some of the big tourist area sites might not in August, when they would in low season
Garcia


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Americans seem to love tattoos for their dogs - www.tattoo-a-pet.com/TattooVsChip

Certainly not necessary and I wouldn't advise it just to go to France and back!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chips and passports

Yes the way to go

No longer can we take the risk of dogs crossing continents without

Aldra


----------

